# ocmulgee river



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

How is the hunting on the ocmulge river and has anyone been seeing birds?


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you gonna post a thread about every piece of public water in Ga?  Are you that much of a cyberscouter or are you just too lazy to get off your B, and go find some birds?  Just wonderin?  Not to be a smarta but dang dude


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not a cyberscouter, just wondering if there is any birds on the lakes. Ive hunted every morning the last month and killed alot of birds. Just got back from a huntin trip to Guntersville actually.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

No birds on the mulgee....


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> How is the hunting on the ocmulge river and has anyone been seeing birds?



I havent heard of many ppl killin much on the mulgee this year......where you play ball at?


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Middle Ga college in Cochran. Im from bonaire


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> Im not a cyberscouter, just wondering if there is any birds on the lakes. Ive hunted every morning the last month and killed alot of birds. Just got back from a huntin trip to Guntersville actually.



haha Ive caught on too so much in the past 15 mins


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> Middle Ga college in Cochran. Im from bonaire



change your thing so you can recieve private messages, wanna ask you some baseball stuff


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

try it now


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

We actually did kill birds. Trust me buddy, i know ducks and i know where the ducks are and arent around the area. This aint my first rodeo cowboy! The only reason you dont me is because im only 19.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

ringy said:


> Well if you just got back from Gville you ain't killed nothin.  And trust me if you were from Bonaire and knew anything about ducks I would know you.  And you would be very close to the river so you could figure that spot out by watchin the sky around your house.  Don't Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me



what are you ? a private detective or somethin


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

Well if you know where they are, don't ask here.  And I would love to see some pics of your birds from last weekend.

And Bnew, you obviously don't have a clue.  I've seen your prior post


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

ringy said:


> Well if you know where they are, don't ask here.  And I would love to see some pics of your birds from last weekend.
> 
> And Bnew, you obviously don't have a clue.  I've seen your prior post



dont have a clue? now thats 

and he didnt ask where the birds were, he asked if anybody had been seeing any. Read the post


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

dude why you gotta hate on ppl for being curious, ,,,,,,I guarantee you ive killed more birds then you in ga!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

*The expert.*



ringy said:


> Well if you know where they are, don't ask here.  And I would love to see some pics of your birds from last weekend.
> 
> And Bnew, you obviously don't have a clue.  I've seen your prior post


I'd like to see any of your duck pics. from any weekend. You must shoot piles and piles of ducks.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Illinoishunter, are you talking to me or ringy?


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> Illinoishunter, are you talking to me or ringy?


Ringy


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dude dont post pics from hunting done outta ga. Its not hard to kill that many birds in arkansas or somewher on the mississippi flyway. Post some from ga and we'll talk.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

ringy said:


> [/IMG]


Good stack of birds. You must be the pride of Milledgeville.


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys don't hate.  Where are yalls pics?


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

You shoot that female can this yr?


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

if i knew how to post pics i would put you to shame cause all my birds are ga birds, not flyway birds!


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

Wheres a female can?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought I was the pride of Milledgeville(glory days) no wait, that was Mackay Bloodworth, Rhett Farmer, and Charles McQuaig.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

ringy said:


> [/IMG]


My bad if it ain't. Just looks like a hen in this pic. Didn't want the FIVE ON THE SCENE.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

what?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

*cans.*



Hard Core said:


> You shoot that female can this yr?


Either it's an old pic or a violation. Hard Core what's going on buddy?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Glory Days*



jim brantley said:


> I thought I was the pride of Milledgeville(glory days) no wait, that was Mackay Bloodworth, Rhett Farmer, and Charles McQuaig.


You boys had your time. It's their time now..you know kinda like the Goonies.


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

how much ya have to spend to get all these ducks?


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

Doing good 77, ready for this little front. Going to be some divers go down Thurs -Sun. Just thought that looked like one of these. Before anybody wigs out these are from last yr.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

Ringy is that a can?


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope you didnt kill that Can drake this year! haha


----------



## jshiver (Jan 5, 2009)

RINGY where is all your buddies pics that helped you shoot them, or did you do that all by yourself?


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

BNEW, ain't spent a dime.  Anyone want to point out a can in my ducks?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

> RINGY where is all your buddies pics that helped you shoot them, or did you do that all by yourself?
> __________________



NO NO NO not twice in one day, the mods cannot take it


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> Doing good 77, ready for this little front. Going to be some divers go down Thurs -Sun. Just thought that looked like one of these. Before anybody wigs out these are from last yr.


I guess we will have to start putting flash cards with the date on them in our pics.


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 5, 2009)

People on here sure are quick to cyber-lynch somebody.
You asked him to post pics and he did.
I haven't noticed anybody else sack up.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

Good pics, man no matter what. I was just revving you up for the airboat post on the other site.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

HC- shouldnt you be out riding circles around an island in your airboat?


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

Beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

If i knew how to post pics i would blow your stuff out the water! dude dont get mad because ppl wont put the time and money into doing it yourself, instead they pay someone to do everything but pull the trigger for them! So yall cant talk about sack-in up!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

red and ringy, careful, seen folks banned for less, just my .02


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some of you boys are on thin ice.....


----------



## chase870 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

dude i wasnt commenting on your pics. i was talking about the pic HardCore posted, so hush!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sack up?*



Eataduck said:


> People on here sure are quick to cyber-lynch somebody.
> You asked him to post pics and he did.
> I haven't noticed anybody else sack up.


 We post pic after every hunt. Have you?


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD, you hunt around me any?


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

try not to.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Airboat circles.*



DUD said:


> HC- shouldnt you be out riding circles around an island in your airboat?


HC's way of goat herding the ducks to do what he wants.. end result DEAD STUFF.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> My bad if it ain't. Just looks like a hen in this pic. Didn't want the FIVE ON THE SCENE.


Hey guys I was just wandering if this is a hen can in this pic? The 8th duck from right to left. Thats all. You are the ones getting defensive. Is it? If not what is it?


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

And heres and old one for you






[/IMG]


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll take that as a yes then. We are cool. Man, just didn't want someone getting the impression you killed a can this yr and "wiggin out". I don't bite dudes. That hotel smells like Western Sizzlin by the way...lol


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 5, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> HC's way of goat herding the ducks to do what he wants.. end result DEAD STUFF.



thanks only cool if you are on the front of the boat floating the 4th


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bowman#3 said:


> thanks only cool if you are on the front of the boat floating the 4th



Floatin' fo's


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

OleRed where are your pictures?  Seems like you might need to do some leg work on finding ducks.  If I was you I wouldn't be knocking someone else's pics. if I asking where to hunt.  It's not ball season yet.  Go set up where they pump water in lake J on one of those points and kill some ducks.  Just don't shot any Cans the man in green is watching.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 6, 2009)

Ringy, I wasn't trying to be nice. I was trying to not make you look like you where posting pics from last yr.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gentlemen -

Don't forget this part of our Rules & Guidelines 





> The Forum expects and encourages the lively exchange of ideas and opinions. The Forum also expects these exchanges to be free of rancor and personal invectives. The rules are simple and clear for all. Be polite or be gone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2009)

Real thin ice, and it`s a warm day... 

Some folks better back off a little if they enjoy this place...


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 6, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> DUD, you hunt around me any?




It's kind of hard to hunt around you. To much prop wash coming off that airboat from you running birds all day. It's like trying to hunt through a hurricane.


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 6, 2009)

You should change from bouncer to zamboni, cause I bet you bout to clean that ice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2009)

Eataduck said:


> You should change from bouncer to zamboni, cause I bet you bout to clean that ice!




I`m not cleanin` nothin`. I`m just gonna watch the door slam.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like one to me.but i don't care


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 6, 2009)

I usually keep my mouth shut, and if I get banned then ok.  Y'all are about the most ignorant self centered group of folks I have ever seen.  Whether kidding or serious, you have lost the whole idea of what waterfowl hunting is all about.  Duck hunting is one of those few things that a group of guys do where we can get together and have a good time together and have the chance to kill something at the same time.  Get over yourselves, call one another up and go have a good time hunting together.  And while I'm at it, what does it matter how much someone pays to go kill some birds?  I'm lucky to have friends in Arkansas that will take me anytime, but if I didn't, I would have no problem spending a little money to spend the weekend with my friends in a duck blind in a rice field.  What better way to blow a few bucks.  Like I said, if y'all can't see where I'm coming from, you have lost all sight of what waterfowl hunting is all about.


----------



## buckpro04 (Jan 7, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> I usually keep my mouth shut, and if I get banned then ok.  Y'all are about the most ignorant self centered group of folks I have ever seen.  Whether kidding or serious, you have lost the whole idea of what waterfowl hunting is all about.  Duck hunting is one of those few things that a group of guys do where we can get together and have a good time together and have the chance to kill something at the same time.  Get over yourselves, call one another up and go have a good time hunting together.  And while I'm at it, what does it matter how much someone pays to go kill some birds?  I'm lucky to have friends in Arkansas that will take me anytime, but if I didn't, I would have no problem spending a little money to spend the weekend with my friends in a duck blind in a rice field.  What better way to blow a few bucks.  Like I said, if y'all can't see where I'm coming from, you have lost all sight of what waterfowl hunting is all about.




well said!!!!!!!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 8, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> If i knew how to post pics i would blow your stuff out the water! dude dont get mad because ppl wont put the time and money into doing it yourself, instead they pay someone to do everything but pull the trigger for them! So yall cant talk about sack-in up!



Bud, I'm not taking Ringy's side but I know him and who he hunts with.  I promise you they don't pay anyone to put them on birds.  They drive out to the Texas Coast and wax ducks.....On their own....Don't talk about things you don't know for certain.....Just my $.02


----------



## rustvyper (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Ringy - seen any ducks lately? & would you mind sharing gps coords when you get a chance. In fact, can I borrow your gun?


----------

